# Which flashlight is best for a security guard?



## leee (Aug 28, 2009)

So now I need a flashlight: I recently started working as a security guard, and some places I go are rather dark. I started carrying around the cheap rechargable flashlight from walmart with the pistol grip, but it lasts maybe 20 minutes and is very awkward to carry because with the pistol grip, it's out of balance, no matter how you carry it. It's ok for what I originally got it for, but it's not at all useful now.

What I'm looking for is:


+ rechargeable from a 12V source (cigarette lighter)
+ heat resistant (it gets to 120F easily in the summer inside the truck in the shade; light stays in the truck, batteries must not explode when the light is sitting in the truck in the sun)
+ easy to carry
+ one charge must last at least two hours
+ must still provide useful light at a distance of 100 yards
+ must not cost more than $100


It doesn't need to be the brightest light there is, only the most useful one for the purpose. Maybe there are things/features I haven't even thought about, so all advice is welcome. I don't know anything about flashlights other than that batteries are always empty.


----------



## Wyeast (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

I'm not sure about the 100 yard thing, that's kinda tough to meet with any small handheld light. A Task Force 2C will give you solid light out to about 50 yards for more than 2 hours between batteries. Not recharging from a car tho'. 

Dunno how many lights out there do that other than something like a Streamlight Strion (which barely lasts 2 hrs on high, and costs around $100 or more, iirc)


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Pelican 7060.1.5 hours of runtime/charger can be hardwired into car's electrical system/over 100 yds of throw.


----------



## gswitter (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Dorcy 220 Lumen Rechargeable

And you can double the runtime by swapping out the NiCad stick for four Elite 1500 2/3A NiMH cells.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

I was just over at E-Bay-the Dorcy can be bought for as low as $39.95.I've always liked lights with sideswitches-I may pick one up myself.


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

I would suggest one of the stingers. Not too expensive (the regular stingers sit in the marketplace for a long time before selling - cheap), reliable. Battery probably lasts about an hour though. 

If you go with incan model (vs LED) I would suggest the Stinger HP (larger head) or UltraStinger.

The charging cradle can be mounted in the vehicle and plugged into 12v.


I was about to search for them on the marketplace when I realized I had one sitting in my drawer. 
Stinger HP http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=10
Streamlight Nylon Holster (the kind where the bottom is open and there is a flap over the top)
Charging cradle with 12v plug (for cigarette lighter)
Extra bulb new in package

If you are interested shoot me an email at nfetterly at gmail.com - you don't have pm privileges here until you have 3 posts. I'll be lower price than the one below on closeout.

I can send photos - light is in almost new condition - one or 2 small scratches on it.



copquest has them on closeout for $69.95 (with AC charger) - other places appear to be in the $70s.


----------



## leee (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Well, I've been browsing the forum a little ... and it gets more confusing the more I read ... I found th*e "Flashlight Recommendation Checklist", so maybe it's a good idea to use that:


*0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?

USA, New Mexico, Albuquerque

I would really like to be able to go to a store/some stores and take a look at two or three different lights that come into the closer selection. Only that will give me a good idea of the size and weight.

1) Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest! 

about $100

2) Format: 

____I want a flashlight. 

3) Length: 

I don't really know.

5) What batteries do you want to use?

The light must be rechargeable from a 12V source, preferably without having to remove the batteries. I want to leave it in the truck when I'm not working and recharge it there, rather than having to carry it into the house and back into the truck all the time. I need to run a wire from the battery into the cabin to install more cigarette lighter plugs anyway (only one is just not enough ...) and could make a supply for charging a flashlight when I am at it.

6) How much light do you want?

____I want to walk around a generally paved area. (15-20 lumens) 
____I want to walk unpaved trails. (40 lumens) 
____I want to light an entire campground or dazzle an intruder. (100+ lumens)

I don't want to light a camp ground, but being able to dazzle someone could be very useful.

7) Throw vs Flood: Which do you prefer, lights that flood an area with a wide beam, or lights that "throw" with a tightly focused beam? Place an “X” on the line below. 

Hm, I need both: Some area light that doesn't need to be very bright, as for walking around, but I also need something that can shine a light on something farther away. Shining a light on something farther away is to allow me to see something/someone from a distance, and it can save me a lot of walking because I won't have to walk all the way to get close.

8) Runtime:

I think it's sufficient (or even plenty) when the far reaching/bright light lasts about one hour. But the area light must last at least 2 hours, better 4 or more.

Having that said, I might end up with two lights, the (larger) far reaching one and another (small) one for the area light. But it would also be good if the area light could be somewhat focused to better illuminate something like 6--8 feet away so that I won't have to switch from one light to the other all the time.

For now, the bright/far reaching light is the priority.

9) Durability

____Critical (Police, Fire, Search & Rescue, Self-defense, Survival.) 

Equipment that breaks just sucks, and you end up paying twice ...

8) Switch Type: 

____I want a "clickie” switch. (Stays on until pressed again.)
____I want a momentary switch. (Only stays on while held down.)

9) Switch Location: 

The switch should be in reach of the finger that presses it when holding the light.

10) Operational Modes: Check all that apply. 

____A simple on-off is fine for me. 
____I want 2 light levels. (Brighter/short runtime and Dimmer/long runtime.) 

Either two light levels, or I need two lights. Using two lights is probably the better way to go: I can carry the one light I actually need and leave the other in the truck (and still get it out if I need it), or I can carry both, whatever works best. Each of the two lights can be optimized for its purpose.

11) Is it important whether the body is metal or plastic/composite?

____I want a metal-bodied light.

12) Special Needs: Is there anything else you want or need that hasn't been mentioned? Circle any below or write in your own comment(s). 

____Waterproof – how deep: _____________ 

Is not required, but it would be nice if it survives if I drop it into the swimming pool ...

____Non-reflective/dark finish (stealthy/hard to find)
____Polished silver or brightly colored finish (for easy locating)

Well, I like the black ones better, but it doesn't really matter.

____Corrosion resistant or hard-anodized finish

____“Hybrid” light (bright incandescent combined with long running LEDs)

That's fine if it's good for what I need it.

____Built-in second (or spare) lamp or filament
____Belt/Jacket clip 
____Holster 

Some sort of clip or holster making it easier to carry it around when not in use would be useful for the bright light. I don't need that now, but I might want to get one later if it turns out that I need it.

The lights must be temperature resistant. It gets 120F in the shade in the truck. If you put a shiny, chromed tool like a ratchet or a wrench outside into the sunlight, it takes about 10 minutes before that tool is so hot that you can barely touch it and have to wait for it to cool down before you can use it. A black light inside a truck with the sun shining on it gets way hotter that that tool, and I cannot guarantee that the light won't eventually sit in the sun in the truck (almost) all day long. I don't want the batteries to explode ...


Can't I just buy a rechargeable Maglite? They are readily available in the store, parts/bulbs for them seem to be easy to come by. I was surprised to read here that they are available since at least 20 years; seems to be a proven light. Are the other choices so much better that I really shouldn't buy one?


----------



## tabetha (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Firstly with the job I would go LED, without a doubt.
I know you say rechargeable without removing the batteries, but it takes only a few seconds to swap out a 18650 size battery.
My GI buddy now uses a MTE SSC P7-C led light/torch, as he looked at mine and fell in love with it, for well under 100 bucks he got torch/charger/batteries X3.
He used AW 18650 protected cells, a WF-139 charger, and the above light from dealextreme.com, exactly as I have.
It has all the modes you might want low/med/high, even low which is well over 4 hours is bright enough, it's robust, the strobe is blinding, seriously it hurts.
My bud uses it patrolling the(usaf) base about 6" long with knurled barrel so easy to grip.
Charger works off 12v as well.
I don't think you will beat this for the price, max lumen is rated at 900, but others(much more experienced than myself) say around 600 is more like it.
tabetha


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Sounds like you need _two_ lights, dude - one small one something like the Gerber Infinity or Inova X5, and one large one something like that Stinger HP or that Dorcy.

Edit: also, the 8060 instead of the 7060 may be better - longer running, eats C-cells in a pinch.


----------



## nzgunnie (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Sorry it's not within your price range, but this might be what you are looking for, as it will light more than 100 yards on high:

http://www.surefire.com/10x-Dominator

Max Output: 60/ 500 lumens
Low/high selections
Runtime: 3 hours/20 minutes
Low/high selections
Length: 9.50 inches
Weight: 20.00 ounces
Battery: One B20 Ni-Cad

Has a DC charging cradle and also an AC adapter.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

SureFire 10X Dominator or any Stinger if you're on a budget.


----------



## BIGLOU (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

I recommend the Streamlight SL20XP http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=89. If you wear a sam browne you could buy the flashlight holder or put in your sap pockets if your uniform pant have them. The SL20 was my first real flashlight. I recommend the Jetbeam-III M as back up light.


----------



## RobertM (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> SureFire 10X Dominator or any Stinger if you're on a budget.



I'm going to have to agree, these are pretty much the options.

I understand that you would really prefer that the light be rechargeable without taking the batteries out, but this really is your biggest limiting factor. If you would be willing to use a few removable rechargeable cells, it would open a LOT more light options for you.

:welcome:


----------



## 325addict (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

*Either* simply a MagCharger (bright, can be charged in the car without removing battery, and uses "safe chemistry" NiMH batteries that won't explode, AND on top of that has the ability to either have a focused, piercing, far reaching beam OR a floody, not-so-far reaching beam).

disadvantage: heavy and large. Charging time is 15 hours(!) Buy a spare battery.

Although many people here regard it as "obsolete" or "soooo eighties!" it is still a good quality, bright light with a very pleasant _color_ of the light. Really NO LED-light will beat the MagCharger in this :green:
And: it is reliable! Only the bulb will occasionally break down. Put in a new one and you're done.

*Or *you could take the Surefire 9AN commander. This one uses two different bulbs for the low, floody beam and the high, piercing beam. This one requires removing the battery for charging, however this is done quickly and a 12V cigarette lighter plug is included for the charger. Charging is FAST! This one is much smaller than a MagCharger but still relatively heavy.

disdavantage: expensive, runtime on high only 40 minutes.

*Or* you could take ONE multimode LED-light like the Wolf Eyes MC-E Sniper that does it all. This one is SOOO bright, it just doesn't matter that is has a quite floody beam. In complete darkness, it will light up to 100 Yards!
This one throws out 580 Lumens (the newer ones even 700 I saw), runtime is about one hour on a single 18650 on HIGH and 3 hours on MEDIUM (30%) and even 50 hours or so on low. This also makes for a great emergency light due to this long runtime!
Chargers for in-car use can be bought for less than $10,- to charge your 18650s. 
Maybe you would like to go for "safe chemistry" batteries like AW's IMR-series. They, however DON'T feature a deep-discharge protection, so when drawn fully empty, they're DEAD. 
Runtimes will decrease then, because capacity is only about 2/3 of that from a "non-safe chemistry" Li-ion battery.

All the above lights have a metal body and are quite bombproof reliable. The only thing any incan light can kill immediately is to drop it when it is ON. 
Maybe, it's best to buy the Wolf Eyes as a backup, and one of the others as a main light. Either way: satisfaction guaranteed :thumbsup:
You just have to spend money ONCE on these lights, as they all last and last and last.... OK they may be more expensive than you initially were after, but.... have a good look at them, and you'll see: it makes sense to buy a REALLY good one right away, as you stated already....


Timmo.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Something else to consider-the new Magcharger will be out soon.LED with rechargeable Li-ion battery pack.Not sure what the price will be.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

I used the Inova T4 for awhile and thought it to be one of the best cradle charging lights I used. 

Light is here - http://www.batteryjunction.com/t4.html

Also I would suggest a descent holster like the Bianchi Accumold. Makes carrying it daily much easier. 
http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum2023.php


----------



## leee (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Thanks! That's a lot of lights to check out already 

I'll probably bring it down to a choice between a Magcharger and one of the Stingers (Stinger/HP/Ultra), with the Streamlight SL20XP as a very interesting option.

Yesterday, I was able to take a look at the Magcharger. There was something about it that I didn't like, but I don't know what. Other than that, the long recharge time they have is a disadvantage.

Tomorrow, I might be able to take a look at the others if they have them in the store. If there isn't any store here that carries them, I might buy the Magcharger because I need to see what I'm going to get, and I need the light on Tuesday night. I don't want to do another shift without a good light. This night, I wanted a flashlight like 50 times and didn't have one ...

But I'll keep reading in the meantime. This forum is cool


----------



## gswitter (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

The MagCharger in basically designed to be charging all the time, hence the slow charge. It's great if you can get by on a single charge per night. Otherwise, you've got to carry a spare battery (and figure out how to charge it).

The great part about the MagCharger is the aftermarket support. Brighter bulbs, bigger reflectors for more throw, textured reflectors for more flood, reflectors with larger bulb opening to accommodate larger bulbs, higher capacity batteries, extensions for larger batteries, higher current charger mods, etc... Parts and upgrade info for all of this and more is readily available here.


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Offering up my Stinger Hp package for $55 shipped Priority - could ship it Monday morning & it would probably be there Wednesday.

I live in Cincinnati and I think Bass Pro Shops is the only place local that has some decent what I would call "work" lights. By that I mean Industrial or an area like Security/Law Enforcement - when you want it to work, it works. I've never used a Magcharger, but I find Mags in general very heavy (I do have a 3C in my car, along with a 3C super sabrelight (Pelican)). 

The Stinger Hp is lighter then the 2 above, brighter, recchargeable in the cradle (ni-cad) and tough & reliable - but you probably won't find it in any local stores because it's a higher end / niche light (fitting the niches above).


Warranty - if you don't like it and don't think it's worth your $55, ship it back to me & I'll refund $45 (basically what I get after the priority shipping). Only thing you loose is time. & shipping $


----------



## leee (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



gswitter said:


> The MagCharger in basically designed to be charging all the time, hence the slow charge.



I'll make it so that it can be charged all the time --- it won't take long to just run a wire from the batteries into the cabin for that. I can install the plugs later when I have time.

But still, shifts are 8 hours, that leaves just 16 hours for recharging. It would work, but I don't want to get tight on it.



> It's great if you can get by on a single charge per night. Otherwise, you've got to carry a spare battery (and figure out how to charge it).



Yeah, I thought about that. I won't want to spend another $50 on a spare battery (that's overpriced, anyway), and if I had one, I'd have to make something up to charge it. The $50, I'd rather put towards another light 



> The great part about the MagCharger is the aftermarket support. Brighter bulbs, bigger reflectors for more throw, textured reflectors for more flood, reflectors with larger bulb opening to accommodate larger bulbs, higher capacity batteries, extensions for larger batteries, higher current charger mods, etc... Parts and upgrade info for all of this and more is readily available here.



That's another thing I thought about: availability. Where would I get bulbs or other parts for flashlights that you can only find in speciality stores, if at all? And those stores are closed on Sundays and have very inconvenient hours (when you work at night), which is extremely annoying. I'd eventually have to wait a week to get another bulb or something --- and then they might have to order that, and I'd be without the light for two weeks.

Maglites are easy to get. I don't know for bulbs or batteries for the Magcharger, but perhaps it's possible to just get a different bulb or different batteries and use those until you can get the right parts.

Is it possible to use (rechargable) "standard" (like A or D cells) batteries in a Magcharger or the Stingers?

What I haven't thought about yet is the modifications. I'll have to read up about them. That could be a big advantage.


----------



## leee (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



nfetterly said:


> Offering up my Stinger Hp package for $55 shipped Priority - could ship it Monday morning & it would probably be there Wednesday.



That's a good offer, thanks! But I need to actually look at the lights first before I can decide which one to buy. The specifications tell me only so much but nothing about how a particular light fits into my hand.

And I'd have to send you a money order or a check (I don't use paypal), so it would take at least a week before I could get it.

I don't want to do another shift without a flashlight. It's driving me nuts thinking like 500 times "If I had a flashlight, I could see this or that ...". Still I might take you up on it and get either an UltraStinger or a Magcharger as a large/long light and the Stinger HP as a small one. For a longer lasting one, I could go with a cheap LED light for now and use rechargeable AAAs in it. That would perfectly cover all I currently need without spending too much money on lights.


----------



## nfetterly (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Okay - offer is open. 

I've got a polystinger I've used for years - I've never had to change the bulb in it - or had any problems with it. 

I had an Ultrastinger about 10 years ago - it was actually too bright to use in the industrial setting I was in - too much stainless steel reflecting the light.

I found the Stinger HP a real nice middle ground (I find the polystinger / regular stinger a little "dull" now - but okay for closer up stuff).


----------



## old4570 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

You may want a Multimode R2 if you need throw , using 18650 batts . 

Much to chose from , 

SSC P7 is also good , but no where near the run time with a single 18650 .

A Cree Q5 and up will take care of your needs , 1xCR123A / 2xCR123A / 1x18650 you just need to chose the size of the body ...

I would recommend a 1x18650 R2 .. For runtime and throw . 

Prices start around $15USD for a R2 1 x 18650 Multimode .. And go all the way up past $100USD ..


----------



## leee (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Ok, but I don't want to have to find special batteries for the light ...


BTW, I'm reading in the manual for the fast charger for a Stinger: "Do not charge battery when temperature is below 32ºF (0ºC) or above 105ºF (40ºC). Your battery pack life is affected by charging in temperature extremes."

Don't they make any lights that comply to the temperature specifications for mobile devices (-40F to 250F)? A limit between only 32--105F is ridiculous. I couldn't keep the light in the truck, and that would make it useless.

That rules out Stingers. Maglite doesn't specify any temperatures; I've send them a request about that.

So lets start with the basics: the temperature specifications. Which lights are up to that?


----------



## jimmy1970 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

There is a light for sale at the moment in the MarketPlace - As new Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M60 for $85.00 shipped!

Go and get yourself a $15.00 UltraFire WF-139 charger + 2 x RCR123's (Around $18 a pair) and for $118.00 total, you will have one of the smallest and best performing combos available - and you will have avoided all the cheap crap that we all buy first before we realise what is out there for not much more money.

You may be scared of Lithium Ion batteries now but the performance and runtime is just so much better than the NiCad style lights you have been using - and no memory effect!

This combo is so small & convenient, you could clip it on your belt (with a belt case) and leave it there until you need it - better than some 'poxy brick' that is always on charge in the truck on a trickle (slow) charge - by the way, continually charging NiCD batteries will kill them. Internal vehicle summer temperatures are a great way to kill rechargeable batteries also.

Do your charging at home. You can always have a spare pair of primaries with you just in case your RCR123's run out of charge. With a purely rechargable light, once you're out of juice, your stuffed - you stick back in your truck on a slow charge and hey, in 12 hours you ready to go again - old technology!!

P.S. A Malkoff M30/Surefire 6P with a 18650 Lithium Ion combo would have even better runtime and only one battery to charge!!

Good luck,

James....


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

I would suggest a reasonably good backup light - unless you don't care if a torch failure leaves you in the dark.


----------



## JeffInChi (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

I had two different streamlight polystingers and the ican bulbs were always popping out on both, meaning I had to take off the bezel and lens and then carefully palce the wires attached to the bulbs back in. Not only was this a PITA but it was also dangerous. There were one or two situations were I needed light, and instead I pulled out the polystinger only to find the bulb rattling around in between the lens and reflector. I like the rechargeable feature, but the battery packs didn't last very long on these guys either, and I don't think it had an overcharge feature when I bought it 5 years ago. Maybe they've updated them since.

Good Luck!


----------



## Databyter (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

I seriously recommend two lights for you.

One that you always have on your belt that is very small and light and will always be there. There are many times you don't have your carry light with you, but you will always have your belt light. I use a Fenix P1D CE for this that is many years old. It is very bright for a light the size of your thumb. I use it EVERY night, and the batteries last a LONG time for intermittant daily use. 
I have actually used this light to distract/blind people that came up to me too fast in dark alleys. There is alot better choices for this on the forum for a light (weight), always there, belt light but this is the one I bought years ago and it has served the job well and is still bright enough. If I had to get a replacement I might go for something similar in the Fenix or Surefire line for less than $75. If you must have ONE light then go bigger but like I said you should have a Backup light ALWAYS on your belt so small light bright and comfortable that you don't notice it but simply reach for it when needed and it's there.

But your main light when moving through dark areas or possibly dangerous areas should serve a dual function as a tactile convincer with the ability not only pierce the dark but to temporarily blind an aggressor whether by aiming the beam at him or hitting him with it. A maglight type form factor is good for this although you might want to mod it for extra brightness. A new LED maglight though will meet your throw specifications though there would be no wow factor or leftover lumens.
And I wouldn't want to carry a maglight on my belt all night long (unless there was a reason to), only when I respond to alarms or disturbances. It has a good hefty feel when you approach a bldg. It's nice to have some metal in your hands especially if you are not an armed security guard.

I actually bought a TK40 the other day but it hasn't arrived yet. I don't think this would be a good choice for you because of price and because I'd be afraid to use it as a baton, on the other hand it is smaller and lighter than my "big light" now and I'm going to try it out for certain rural properties I check due to the need for a truly bright search light with decent run time. It will definitly meet the stun specifications to blind an assailant and I would not hesitate to use it as a baton, I would just regret it later, and its way to small to really impress me as a club anyway.

With your budget I'd say get a very small very light (in weight) LED belt light, and an LED Maglite. They are not right for everyone but for unarmed security they have their benefits and can be souped up later as you get the cash for it. You can get both of these lights together for under your budget.

EDIT (Ironicly it will probably be your BELT light that is BRIGHTER than your stock maglight!)


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



Databyter said:


> I actually bought a TK40 the other day but it hasn't arrived yet. I don't think this would be a good choice for you because of price and because I'd be afraid to use it as a baton



Have no fears about the TK40, check out this TK40 torture test, though i am not in law enforcement or security, i am very close to getting this light as a tough home use light, it's so big it cannot be missed on a shelf or in a drawer so it will be easily found.

Now, for OP's needs, i was thinking that a Jetbeam Jet III Military might be a good light to consider, its got multivoltage capability, allowing you to use either 18650 cells, CR123s or RCR123s (also called 16340). It's basically a 2 mode light, 1 mode is programmable to suit your needs and the other (activated by twisting the head with the light on) is max of 225 lumens (manufacturer rating). It's small enough to fit on your belt too.

There is a review here on the light, even though its the titanium model, the features are the same, you can check out the marketplace to see if any are on sale, or get one from bugoutgear.

I think it would be better to get a 18650 light and carry 2 spare cells with you (on this page alone, you can see that carriers are going for $1.49 and that includes shipping!!), get 3x AW 18650s and a charger and you will be set, the chargers can also be used with your car lighter socket but if you arent going to be blasting away at max output the whole night, its unlikely you're going to need car charging.

Good luck with your search and hope this information is of some use.


----------



## leee (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



jimmy1970 said:


> There is a light for sale at the moment in the MarketPlace - As new Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M60 for $85.00 shipped!



You can get a new 6P for $62 --- but I don't know what a Malkoff M60 is. And I need it tomorrow night.



> Go and get yourself a $15.00 UltraFire WF-139 charger + 2 x RCR123's (Around $18 a pair) and for $118.00 total, you will have one of the smallest and best performing combos available - and you will have avoided all the cheap crap that we all buy first before we realise what is out there for not much more money.



Ok, but that is precisely what I'm trying to avoid: Having to buy special chargers, batteries or other things that make things more difficult and less easy to handle.



> You may be scared of Lithium Ion batteries now but the performance and runtime is just so much better than the NiCad style lights you have been using - and no memory effect!



Well, I just want a light that I can actually use --- without hassle and without batteries exploding or showing other problems. That is something I can expect when I'm willing to pay about $100 for a good flashlight. And since flashlights are genuinely made for mobile use, I can also expect them to be able to function without problems within the temperature range encountered during such use. If a flashlight fails to fullfill even the most basic requirements, it's junk, and I don't see why I should spend a significant amount of money on it.



> This combo is so small & convenient, you could clip it on your belt (with a belt case) and leave it there until you need it - better than some 'poxy brick' that is always on charge in the truck on a trickle (slow) charge - by the way, continually charging NiCD batteries will kill them. Internal vehicle summer temperatures are a great way to kill rechargeable batteries also.



Yes, having to charge a light for 10 or even 16 hours sucks. Being forced to remove it from a charger after so much time is unacceptable. Why don't they make better chargers and batteries that don't have these problems? See above, a light that doesn't fullfill the very basic requirements is junk.



> Do your charging at home. You can always have a spare pair of primaries with you just in case your RCR123's run out of charge.



And go twice back and forth to the truck to take everything out or put everything back in and to eventually forget something, twice a day? Or forget to put the light onto the charger or forget to plug in the charger? No way. I just want a good flashlight I can actually use without going to extreme lengths like that.

The cheap $15 or so flashlight with the pistol grip from walmart has been in the truck for over two years now. It hasn't been used much and hasn't been charged much and lasts only about 15--20 minutes, but it never lasted any longer and still works fine. That's the way they are. Now you're basically telling me that $100 flashlights are useless because they will take damage when used the way they have been designed to be used. If that is true, then the manufacturers need to wake up and make decent flashlights that are worth their money.



> With a purely rechargable light, once you're out of juice, your stuffed - you stick back in your truck on a slow charge and hey, in 12 hours you ready to go again - old technology!!



Yeah --- that's why I was asking for a light that lasts at least 2 hours. Manufacturers, wake up!



> P.S. A Malkoff M30/Surefire 6P with a 18650 Lithium Ion combo would have even better runtime and only one battery to charge!!



How do I charge it? Does it explode in sunlight?


Don't get me wrong: I see your point about the charging and that there are lights that have advantages/disadvantages compared to others, like the small size of a 6P. But what I'm saying is that I have basic requirements, like mobile use, that a flashlight must fullfill. There might not be a light available for that, and if there isn't, then the manufacturers better wake up and make some.

On the other hand, some lights like Magchargers and Stingers seem to be used for mobile applications (police) since many years. Don't they work for that?


The Surefire 6P is small, but atm I prefer a large light because it will be the only thing for self-defense I have. I'll need a second, small light anyway.


----------



## xenonk (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



leee said:


> You can get a new 6P for $62 --- but I don't know what a Malkoff M60 is. And I need it tomorrow night.


The M60 is a LED light module that goes into the head of the 6P to replace the stock lamp. It has a beefy brass heat sink and a considerably more efficient emitter than the equivalent Surefire LED module.

You'll need something local if you're short on time now, though.



leee said:


> Ok, but that is precisely what I'm trying to avoid: Having to buy special chargers, batteries or other things that make things more difficult and less easy to handle.


Self-contained rechargeable battery systems that are also high quality are incredibly rare in the industry, and this is your biggest stumbling block to fulfulling your requirements.



leee said:


> Why don't they make better chargers and batteries that don't have these problems?


This is a very good question and I've asked it myself, but I don't have a satisfactory answer. 

They make lights based on lead-acid batteries for trunk storage, but these are not at all pleasant to haul around and use.

Though the idea of Magcharger and Stinger battery chargers unduly damaging their NiCd battery sticks doesn't make any sense. They could kiss their LEO customers goodbye if they quickly self-destructed. The chargers are specifically designed for these batteries and vise-versa, and you can trickle-charge NiCd batteries indefinitely. They don't mind it at all.
They don't like heat much, but then again nothing short of a molten salt battery does. Service life should still be of a useful length.



leee said:


> On the other hand, some lights like Magchargers and Stingers seem to be used for mobile applications (police) since many years. Don't they work for that?


Their runtime requirements are considerably lower than yours, and they aren't shy about using primaries or additional battery packs.

Something like some variant of Stinger LED sounds like it would work just fine for you with the 2.5hr smart charger and a 12V vehicle adapter. In fact that's the only combination I can think of. :thinking:


----------



## leee (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



Databyter said:


> One that you always have on your belt that is very small and light and will always be there. There are many times you don't have your carry light with you, but you will always have your belt light.



Yes, that's what I'm thinking. For now, I'm concentrating on the large light, and I'm starting to think more and more that a Magcharger might be a better choice for me than an Ultrastinger: It's heavier, seems to be a little brighter, it's simple, parts availability is probably better/easier, it is proven, it can be modified in many ways if I should ever want to do that, and I like it that it has a glass lens. The only advantage to me the Ultrastinger seems to have is the nicer beam --- but I'll have to see one in a store.



> If you must have ONE light then go bigger but like I said you should have a Backup light ALWAYS on your belt so small light bright and comfortable that you don't notice it but simply reach for it when needed and it's there.



Well, I haven't found any regulations about flashlights, so I could have as many as I can carry  And I'm going to get the second light later.



> But your main light when moving through dark areas or possibly dangerous areas should serve a dual function as a tactile convincer with the ability not only pierce the dark but to temporarily blind an aggressor whether by aiming the beam at him or hitting him with it.



Moving through a dark area is exactly what got me to want a flashlight. So I took the light I had in the truck and found it to be unsuited for the purpose. It makes enough light for me, but it's too awkward and uncomfortable to carry, and it doesn't last long enough.



> A maglight type form factor is good for this although you might want to mod it for extra brightness.



Shouldn't a Magcharger be bright enough?



> And I wouldn't want to carry a maglight on my belt all night long (unless there was a reason to), only when I respond to alarms or disturbances. It has a good hefty feel when you approach a bldg. It's nice to have some metal in your hands especially if you are not an armed security guard.



Yeah, I'm not armed. I don't need to carry a big light around all the time, only when I need it. I can have it in reach and carry it as needed. Depending on where I'm working, such a big light can even be inappropriate --- that's one of the things I'll need a small light for that I can carry all the time in a pocket or on a belt.

The Stinger HP someone has for sale might be good for that, if it isn't too large/heavy. It would be nice if I can avoid having to wear a belt.



> With your budget I'd say get a very small very light (in weight) LED belt light, and an LED Maglite.



A LED light might be a good thing because for the small light, I'd like to have a long runtime. And I think I'd mainly need it to spread light around in the area, so it won't need a good throw. I guess a Stinger HP would make a good backup and the alternative (maybe overdone) to the big light. A small LED area-light would accompany either of them because I'll also need something that *doesn't* scare people off. I could use rechargeable AAAs for that and charge them externally. That could even be a cheap light, I guess.



> EDIT (Ironicly it will probably be your BELT light that is BRIGHTER than your stock maglight!)



Well, I don't have any Maglite yet 


Now I'll go to the store and try to get a look at Stingers ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



leee said:


> Well, I haven't found any regulations about flashlights, so I could have as many as I can carry  And I'm going to get the second light later.



Ever heard the adage less is more? well that doesn't apply to flashlights, 2 is 1 & 1 is none, a second smaller light would be a pre-requisite for Security work at night or in dark environments (anything as a second light is better than nothing at all) :thumbsup:




leee said:


> The Stinger HP someone has for sale might be good for that, if it isn't too large/heavy. It would be nice if I can avoid having to wear a belt.



If you employer doesn't issue duty gear at all for an unarmed position, how do they feel about you toting around something the size of a Mag charger? where do you carry the necessary odds & ends in your pockets? :thinking:




leee said:


> A LED light might be a good thing because for the small light, I'd like to have a long runtime. And I think I'd mainly need it to spread light around in the area, so it won't need a good throw. I guess a Stinger HP would make a good backup and the alternative (maybe overdone) to the big light. A small LED area-light would accompany either of them because I'll also need something that *doesn't* scare people off. I could use rechargeable AAAs for that and charge them externally. That could even be a cheap light, I guess.



Unfortunately AAA's suffer from poor capacity especially when compared to AA's, economically viable is okay but going "too cheap" on equipment could be a bad proposition 




hyperloop said:


> Now, for OP's needs, i was thinking that a Jetbeam Jet III Military might be a good light to consider



*+1* :thumbsup: 

Great light, I carry mine all the time as it fits nicely into a generic 6P/Stinger pouch... however working within the OP's stated parameters an LED Stinger fits the bill as long as "splash proof" is acceptable over "dunkable" in relation to water resistance, it's not too large as to be an uncomfortable accessory either...


----------



## leee (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



[email protected] said:


> Ever heard the adage less is more? well that doesn't apply to flashlights, 2 is 1 & 1 is none, a second smaller light would be a pre-requisite for Security work at night or in dark environments (anything as a second light is better than nothing at all) :thumbsup:



Yes --- and I guess it can be true in this case as well since a smaller light can be more useful/suited than a larger one 




> If you employer doesn't issue duty gear at all for an unarmed position, how do they feel about you toting around something the size of a Mag charger?


That's a good question. I don't know how they feel about flashlights. I'm sure it is inappropriate for one of the places I'm working at, and I won't carry it there.

BTW, I bought a Magcharger. They wanted $197 for an Ultrastinger, and it is a bit longer than the Magcharger. I didn't want one that long, and the price is silly since you can get them online for $70. They also had Stingers --- I think it would make a nice small/backup light, but I'll have to wait for the paycheck anyway. And then, there are probably smaller lights that provide sufficient light and would be better suited for the purpose. I'll keep reading and learning ... Now I'm waiting on the Magcharger to charge --- perhaps I can find a way to charge it faster.



> where do you carry the necessary odds & ends in your pockets? :thinking:


Odds and ends like?



> Unfortunately AAA's suffer from poor capacity especially when compared to AA's, economically viable is okay but going "too cheap" on equipment could be a bad proposition


Oh, sorry, I meant AA. To me, there are big batteries, medium batteries and small batteries --- I think that's D, A and AA? AAAs are too small ... I have some rechargeable AAs --- and I don't buy non-rechargeable batteries. In the last 20+ years, I bought four non-rechargeable AAs because they were required for a camera, and that's it. They lasted only about two years. Batteries are always empty, so buying them is throwing your money out the window ...



> as long as "splash proof" is acceptable over "dunkable" in relation to water resistance, it's not too large as to be an uncomfortable accessory either...


Splash proof should be ok. I think it's less likely to drop a flashlight into a puddle of mud/water than it is to drop a cell phone because I don't think I'd put a flashlight into a shirt pocket. Thus I'm wondering why cell phones aren't waterproof by default ... and why they are not compliant with the temperature specifications for mobile devices ... BTW, how about flashlights you put on your key ring? I've dropped my keys a lot ...


----------



## jimmy1970 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



leee said:


> Yes --- and I guess it can be true in this case as well since a smaller light can be more useful/suited than a larger one
> 
> 
> That's a good question. I don't know how they feel about flashlights. I'm sure it is inappropriate for one of the places I'm working at, and I won't carry it there.
> ...


Sorry to recommend the wrong light for you (6P/Malkoff M60). You didn't mention that you wanted a large light for self defence purposes.

I am sure you will be happy with the output performance of the Magcharger - they are a very good quality light with the glass lens & metal reflector.

I will give you just one suggestion regarding the old school NiCAD battery pack they provide - regularly maintain the cell.

* Having a Nicd light on charge all the time then using it for a while then putting it back on the charger is not a good thing.

Memory effect is a very real problem with these cells. If a cell that has 100% charge is drained 20% and then recharged continually, the cell will 'remember' the amount of drain it received before recharging. Eventually the cell will only have this 20% capacity.

People complain all the time about MagCharger batteries and the continual need to replace them. If you regularly cycle the cell, with a 100% charge, 100% discharge cycle, the cell will last many years & will have capacity very similar to a new battery.

The problem you will find is that to drain the NiCD battery fully on a Magcharger takes a very long time, so a periodic charge/discharge cycle will prove more practical. If you can say every 2 weeks or so allow the battery to discharge completely, you will help maintain the cell.

The more you can discharge the cell before recharging the better.

Just one last thing - that first charge you are giving your battery - the longer than normal first charge duration they recommend is very important - do not disturb the 1st charge process until it is complete.

Good luck with your new light,

James.....


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*

Hi Leee, i was once very reluctant to go messing about with what was to me at the time, exotic cell sizes, life is simple i thought, smallest (AAA), small (AA), medium (C), big (D) and square (9volt). 

Then i got my first LED light, an Ultrafire C3 and wow, 2xAA and its so bright! Then i read about 14500 cells and tried one and WOW!! brighter than my 3D Maglite and lighter than one D cell.

Then the runtime demons came a calling and i discovered 18650 cells and a new range of lights. At this time, my wallet was begging for a respite from the constant Paypal payments i was making (it was hard then to get stuff for flashlights in Singapore, not so bad now, but 99% of my purchases are still online).

Then i wanted an EDC that was smaller than my AA light (at that time a Jetbeam Jet I Mk IIx) and got myself an E01, nice light on AAA cell but not really impressive. Then the LD01 came along, read about blazing bright output on 10440 cells and was hooked. Also read so many reviews on 1xCR123 lights (which are REALLY expensive here in Singapore, about $4.90 per cell) so i got RCR123s.

Point i am trying to make is that technology has moved on, the 18650 cell configuration provides (to me at least) the best of cell life (runtime) and output, the output of a 6D mag or magcharger can now be had in a configuration small enough to hang comfortably on your belt. Yes, there are dangers associated with lithium ion cells but those are rare if used with care and even the so-called normal cells can explode (note that they always advise not to dispose of cells in fire?)

Couple that with being able to program the output to suit your needs (yes, a shameless plug for the Jet III Military) and having max just a twist away is a light that you should have.

And if the cells fail or run out, you have the option of using CR123s or RCR123s.

If you would like a self defence option, check out the assault bezel option that is available as well but that is one area that i will avoid as this forum is primarily about flashlights and the use of flashlights for its primary purpose, i.e. to ease flashaholicism 

Good luck with your job man!


----------



## leee (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



jimmy1970 said:


> Sorry to recommend the wrong light for you (6P/Malkoff M60). You didn't mention that you wanted a large light for self defence purposes.



No problem  The size of the light doesn't really matter. The "self-defence" is the light produced and the advantages/safety it gives me, not the device producing it. As a last resort, I can't deny that a Magcharger can have advantages over a small light, but it's very likely that once I have learned more, I'll be able to pick the perfect light for the job and use the Magcharger more for camping or the fun of it than for work.

I've never had a good flashlight before and never really felt any need to have one. That has changed because now I need one for work --- and after working nights for some time, I have somehow come to want light when it's dark outside. The Magcharger will probably last for the rest of my life, and I'll be using it in any case. For the money, I think it's a good deal.



> I am sure you will be happy with the output performance of the Magcharger - they are a very good quality light with the glass lens & metal reflector.



I can't wait to try it out  I might need to center the bulb; when I look into the reflector, it doesn't seem to be in the middle of the opening.

I already really like it because of the way it's built. It's like the lenses for cameras that are made of aluminum --- I have two of those, and I wish they were still making them like that, other than a very few maybe to have something for a very low price. The plastic lenses they make now are no fun to touch.



> I will give you just one suggestion regarding the old school NiCAD battery pack they provide - regularly maintain the cell.



Yeah, I'll try to do that. I'll probably need a second battery pack for that, though.



> The problem you will find is that to drain the NiCD battery fully on a Magcharger takes a very long time, so a periodic charge/discharge cycle will prove more practical. If you can say every 2 weeks or so allow the battery to discharge completely, you will help maintain the cell.



Hm, I'll have to see how long it takes to discharge the battery. If it lasts for more than one shift, it might not last for another one. If it takes long to discharge it, that might mean that I can use the light a lot.



> Just one last thing - that first charge you are giving your battery - the longer than normal first charge duration they recommend is very important - do not disturb the 1st charge process until it is complete.



The instructions say 16 hours. I plugged it into the cigarette lighter for about a minute just after I bought it, but I needed the GPS and had to unplug it. I hope that doesn't harm it.

I took the light inside and am using the 110V charger since I came home. I started thinking that it would be nice to have a second charger-clamp, one in the house, the other in the truck. Then I could just take the light out of one clamp and put it into the other instead of leaving it in the truck or having to unplug/plug the wire to bring the whole clamp.



> Good luck with your new light,



Thanks!


----------



## leee (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



hyperloop said:


> Hi Leee, i was once very reluctant to go messing about with what was to me at the time, exotic cell sizes, life is simple i thought, smallest (AAA), small (AA), medium (C), big (D) and square (9volt).



Yeah, there's something to keeping things simple  For example, computer hardware today just barely works, and only if you're lucky (mine doesn't). That wasn't so much of a problem only a few years ago.



> Then i got my first LED light, an Ultrafire C3 and wow, 2xAA and its so bright!



Yeah, I need to learn more about LED lights. All the ones I've seen so far (cheap ones, I guess) make some kind of blueish "ghost" light that I don't like at all. It doesn't really help with seeing something. The LED lights people on this forum have in mind must be much different.



> If you would like a self defence option, check out the assault bezel option that is available as well but that is one area that i will avoid as this forum is primarily about flashlights and the use of flashlights for its primary purpose, i.e. to ease flashaholicism



You're addicted  I've pretty much avoided flashlights because the batteries are always empty. A Petromax 500HK runs for hours on a small amount of Kerosene and can be run on Diesel, provides a lot of light and heat and can be refilled within only a few minutes. They are relatively simple and don't fail and a lot of fun. Which flashlight could keep up with that? 



> Good luck with your job man!



Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



leee said:


> No problem  The size of the light doesn't really matter. The "self-defence" is the light produced and the advantages/safety it gives me, not the device producing it. As a last resort, I can't deny that a Magcharger can have advantages over a small light, but it's very likely that once I have learned more, I'll be able to pick the perfect light for the job and use the Magcharger more for camping or the fun of it than for work.



Magchargers & similarly sized lights make great "encounter lights" IMHO, while I don't always carry my P7 modified 3D Maglite it's what I'd prefer to be carrying when clearing a building following an alarm etc.  




leee said:


> I've never had a good flashlight before and never really felt any need to have one. That has changed because now I need one for work --- and after working nights for some time, I have somehow come to want light when it's dark outside. The Magcharger will probably last for the rest of my life, and I'll be using it in any case. For the money, I think it's a good deal.



It's hard to describe how a quality product has a reassuring tactile sensation however the fact remain that is does, another reason to "buy quality" is service life :thumbsup: 




leee said:


> That's a good question. I don't know how they feel about flashlights. I'm sure it is inappropriate for one of the places I'm working at, and I won't carry it there.



That's where a small HO LED flashlight surpasses it's larger competitors, portability, size & performance coupled with a "friendlier image" especially when compared to say a large potential baton-like flashlight 




leee said:


> Odds and ends like?


Swipe cards, latex gloves, site/company cell phone, keys, 2 way radio, personal cell phone & anything else you may be required to carry...




leee said:


> Splash proof should be ok. I think it's less likely to drop a flashlight into a puddle of mud/water than it is to drop a cell phone because I don't think I'd put a flashlight into a shirt pocket. Thus I'm wondering why cell phones aren't waterproof by default ... and why they are not compliant with the temperature specifications for mobile devices ... BTW, how about flashlights you put on your key ring? I've dropped my keys a lot ...



Splash proof is the compromise you must make for an externally chargeable flashlight, as for key chain lights... not sure I guess they're relatively water resistant depending on quality/manufacturer (perhaps not an LED key fob light)


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 31, 2009)

I was a guard back in school to earn extra money. They gave me an incan mag. I remember wishing I didn't have to walk over so near to check out stuff on the tour. Darn if I had a TK20 back then it would have saved some walking on patrol outside.


----------



## JJay03 (Sep 1, 2009)

If you stick with it eventually you'll want a 6p and a m60 . The malkoff md2 with a m30 and a single 18650 is also a great light currently my favorite.


----------



## leee (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I took it off the charger after more than 16 hours and let it rest for a while. Then I tried it out inside while there was still daylight, and it looked very good.

Later I went outside in the dark to take some measurements on my truck, and it was really very nice. I could stick it under my arm to pull out the tapemeasure. The wide beam is very useful as it lights an area nicely and still has good reach, and I'm not blinding myself. I haven't tried the focused beam yet.

It seems to be very nice to carry around, and I like the color of the light. I'll know more after working tonight, but so far I'm really happy with it.


----------



## leee (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



[email protected] said:


> It's hard to describe how a quality product has a reassuring tactile sensation however the fact remain that is does, another reason to "buy quality" is service life :thumbsup:



Yeah, it's just fun to carry it around 



> That's where a small HO LED flashlight surpasses it's larger competitors, portability, size & performance coupled with a "friendlier image" especially when compared to say a large potential baton-like flashlight



Well, I don't know if I'd like the kind of light that an HO LED makes. If it's anything like the pale ghost light the low output ones make, I won't like it.



> Swipe cards, latex gloves, site/company cell phone, keys, 2 way radio, personal cell phone & anything else you may be required to carry...



No cards, gloves, company/site phone yet ... The radio clips to the belt/pants, and so far everything fits into the pockets. I carry a bag with something to drink and to eat, and I can put that inside to have it in reach. If I need to, I can leave things in the truck (like a coat) and get them out when needed because it's parked nearby.



> Splash proof is the compromise you must make for an externally chargeable flashlight, as for key chain lights... not sure I guess they're relatively water resistant depending on quality/manufacturer (perhaps not an LED key fob light)



The Magcharger looks pretty water proof to me --- some rain won't hurt it. But I wonder if it gets cold in the winter; since it's aluminium, I might have to put something around it so that my fingers don't get too cold when holding it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



leee said:


> Well, I don't know if I'd like the kind of light that an HO LED makes. If it's anything like the pale ghost light the low output ones make, I won't like it.



You may simply be an incandescent kinda' guy! :thumbsup:




leee said:


> The Magcharger looks pretty water proof to me --- some rain won't hurt it. But I wonder if it gets cold in the winter; since it's aluminium, I might have to put something around it so that my fingers don't get too cold when holding it.



Different style of charging interface (two isolated rings near head) I wouldn't recommend letting water bridge those 2 points eh... and yes aluminium flashlights can get quite cold to carry during the extremely cold months


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Leee

Since your Life could depend on your lightS.

I would pick either a Sure Fire 10X Dominator or a 9AN as your primary utility light.

Then I would carry a G2LED, or if you are armed a Z2LED,G2LED, or a C2Led, on your belt as a spare.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Leee,

I'm glad you are happy with the MagChargers' performance - I suspected you would be!!

If your interest in lights does continue (not every body is inflicted with flashlight addiction!), consider one of the 6P/M60 combos I mentioned the other day. I have previously owned a MagCharger + many xenon Maglites (D & C 3 cell lights). After using the 6P combos, I was amazed - more power, fully regulated output (non dimming) and so compact - under 13cm long!

If you like the warmer incan style tint, try a Malkoff M30W or M60W - not quite as warm as an incan but a beautiful beam none the less. The thing to remember with modern Malkoff emitters is that the beam is a thing of beauty with an almost perfect beam - nice hotspot but just as important - very bright spill!!

We make these recommendations assuming everybody here has our 'flashlight' addiction - I know this is not the case! However, many of my friends/collegues who have absolutely no interest in flashlights now have Surfires with Malkoffs due to my recommendations!!!! - Most of them don't know what they have got - but they are all amazed by the performance!!

It's kind of funny seeing a 68 year old man (my father) who has no interest in lights walking the dog with a Surefire 9P/M60 MC-E!!

James....:thumbsup:


leee said:


> Well, I took it off the charger after more than 16 hours and let it rest for a while. Then I tried it out inside while there was still daylight, and it looked very good.
> 
> Later I went outside in the dark to take some measurements on my truck, and it was really very nice. I could stick it under my arm to pull out the tapemeasure. The wide beam is very useful as it lights an area nicely and still has good reach, and I'm not blinding myself. I haven't tried the focused beam yet.
> 
> It seems to be very nice to carry around, and I like the color of the light. I'll know more after working tonight, but so far I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Chrontius (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



[email protected] said:


> You may simply be an incandescent kinda' guy! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The magcharger's charging rings are diode-isolated - that's why a smart charger won't work reliably, and why shorting the rings isn't cause for catastrophe. (read as: )


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 4, 2009)

I only read the first page, it seems you already bought a light, guess my rambling was for nothing. Oh well next time someone asks a similar question I’ll just copy and past this response in.
 
At first I was going to suggest the Dorcy, but if you are really serious about your light and you want it to last _Forever_ I would suggest the Wolf Eyes M90-13V-150R Rattlesnake Rechargeable Flashlight http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-140-20-40-87-6185&tb=4 This thing is not built _like_ a tank_,_ tanks are built _like_ this *light*! It cost $140, but there is no hidden fees, you get the batteries it needs and if you ask PTS “they are very friendly and will probably give you a CPF discount” they will give you the 12 volt tail cap charger instead of the home charger that is included. You never have to take out the batteries, it charges in around 3 hours or less, it will run for an hour, you can buy a holster for it and carry it on your belt. More powerful then any of the single Cree LED tactical flashlights and even the Mag charger, with a beam that will easily go 150 yards. This light will not disappoint. 

The next up level is the 3x 168A version, and you have to get the LF EO-13 bulb for max performance:naughty:. This is a bit longer then the other version but is just about one of the most serious heavy use lights you can buy with an hour of run time 700 lumens and a beam that will out throw even the Fenix TK40 P7 LED light with much better color rendition:twothumbs. If you want the performance of the SF M6 or the Devastator for less then $175 this is the way to go. There is no compromise in this light I can guaranty it. I used “and even EDCed it” to the point that it’s HAIII anodizing is wearing off and it has never let me down. As long as you charge it under you car seat, I don’t think the heat should bother the Li-ion batteries:thumbsup:.


----------



## leee (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



[email protected] said:


> You may simply be an incandescent kinda' guy! :thumbsup:



Perhaps I am  But I haven't seen any HO LED light yet, so they might be ok.



> Different style of charging interface (two isolated rings near head) I wouldn't recommend letting water bridge those 2 points eh...


These rings on the Magcharger are protected against shorts 



> and yes aluminium flashlights can get quite cold to carry during the extremely cold months


Hmm ... I've seen a picture here of one, and it seemed that someone cut off a piece from the tube of a bicycle tire and put it over the handle to fabricate some sort of holster/handle to carry it on a belt. I could try that for insulation.



To give an update: My work schedule was changed, so I haven't even been able to try out the Magcharger for work yet ...

I'm not addicted (yet), but I continue to be interested. I've never been thinking about flashlights much and didn't use them much. I've been keeping a cheap rechargeable one in the truck because having that is sometimes very useful, but that's it. But now since I'm working at night, I have begun to just want a light at night, not only for work. Now I like the idea of having a small light that I can carry all the time. So I'll keep learning, and at some time (when I have the money, or maybe as a christmas present), I'll get one 

There have been so many recommendations in this thread, I think I'll have to go through it again and make a list of all the lights and maybe create an overview of their features and advantages. That'll make it easier to make a short list and learn more about the ones on the list to finially make up my mind which one to get ...


----------



## Databyter (Sep 4, 2009)

> Hmm ... I've seen a picture here of one, and it seemed that someone cut off a piece from the tube of a bicycle tire and put it over the handle to fabricate some sort of holster/handle to carry it on a belt. I could try that for insulation.



That's a great idea that inspires so many others.

By the way I think you made an excellent choice. The Magcharger is very bright and tough and reliable and also makes a nice baton.


----------



## bestcounsel (Sep 4, 2009)

.......


----------



## hoongern (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



leee said:


> Perhaps I am  But I haven't seen any HO LED light yet, so they might be ok.



I suggest you try out a real LED light at some point =) Even if you turn out to be an incan person after that, it's always good to see what LEDs are capable of these days.

And as far as Li-on dangers go, I *think* that the issues are mainly lights which use more than one cell (possibilities of reverse charging). I think single cell Li-ons are safe. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Which flashlight is best for ...*



leee said:


> These rings on the Magcharger are protected against shorts




Yes apparently at least that's what Chrontius was saying :thumbsup:


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 5, 2009)

Seems like someone will be happy until they run into someone with a real flashlight.... ha ha OK sorry about that... never a good idea to buy something on a tight deadline.... but hopefully now you can relax you have a light to hold you over.... you can sit back and learn about modern flashlights. Soon you'll have a Stanley HID in your vehicle JUST IN CASE, and a little AA or CR123 in your pocket.

I will say the rechargable aspect does make it more difficult for you, and a stock 6P won't take an 18650 cell (the best rechargable solution).

I probably would have grabbed the Dorcy 220lm (amazing light for the money), and then start shopping with a more realistic time frame. 

Hope it works out... I think you'll be very happy unless you meet someone who found this forum a little earlier than you... 


Seriously.... :welcome: .....your doomed! :devil:


----------



## leee (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, I used the Magcharger last night, and it was awesome to have. I only need to find a way to wear it on a belt --- perhaps I can use one of those holsters they probably have at Homedepot or Lowes for tools ...

I begin to see what your striving for more brightness is all about  But how do you distinguish between "brightness" and "amount of light"? Like the Magcharger is bright enough for me but puts out only so much light while the headlights of a car or a 1000W floodlight aren't "brighter" but "put out" a lot more light.

So if the Magcharger could put out more light without being brighter, that would be interesting  But just that is probably not (reasonably) possible with a flashlight because there aren't any battieres (in reasonable size/weight) available to provide sufficient amounts of energy for that.

In that sense, what's the striving for "brighter" all about? It's "bright" enough already, but you might want to have "more" light, requiring more energy.

And I'm not doomed  I'm missing my 500HK.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 5, 2009)

leee said:


> I begin to see what your striving for more brightness is all about  But how do you distinguish between "brightness" and "amount of light"? Like the Magcharger is bright enough for me but puts out only so much light while the headlights of a car or a 1000W floodlight aren't "brighter" but "put out" a lot more light.
> 
> So if the Magcharger could put out more light without being brighter, that would be interesting


 
What do you mean brighter without more light, that’s a paradox:thinking:?


----------



## HKJ (Sep 5, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> What do you mean brighter without more light, that’s a paradox:thinking:?



Probably the difference between lux and lumens. A good example is an aspherical, it is very bright in a small spot (high lux), but does not put out a lot of light (lumen).


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 5, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Probably the difference between lux and lumens. A good example is an aspherical, it is very bright in a small spot (high lux), but does not put out a lot of light (lumen).


 
I understand that, I just wasn’t sure if that’s what he was referring to.


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Leee, i think you should check out this site to see what high output LED lights are capable of doing. Its an eye opener


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 6, 2009)

NE450No2 said:


> Leee
> 
> Since your Life could depend on your lightS.
> 
> ...


 


B.T.W. any experience with how long the 9AN's battery pack will last (not runtime, but number of years and/or times you can charge it etc.)? Does its battery have a memory like the Mag-Charger, where you have to stick to a certain charging regimen?

I'm thinking about just getting a S.F. factory rechargeable incan like that vs. modding an M3 or the like to accept rechargeable batteries. I wish they'd have made a version of the 10x Dominator like the 9AN, in Al, with self contained battery packs & no exposed plugs or holes on the exterior.


----------



## Databyter (Sep 29, 2009)

> Well, I used the Magcharger last night, and it was awesome to have. I only need to find a way to wear it on a belt


Don't buy a holster, buy a loop.

And don't buy it from home depot, buy it from a uniform store or a cop shop.

I've been carrying a 3d mag on my belt for several years situationaly. But the loop is always on my belt. If I need the light I just slip it in and go, if not I have another smaller light that also fits the loop (tk40) and if I don't need anything in the loop it is comfortable and out of the way.

A holster is bulky, heavy and unwieldy when sitting.

A loop is light, unoticable when empty, and very flexible when being used (twists and flexes) light floats freely. You can even drive with the light in your belt loop if you wear it on the left side as I do (it just floats between the seat and the door) but I always take mine out when I enter the car.

If you haven't done it yet you owe it to yourself to check out a well stocked uniform store or a "cop shop" which is any store that provides gear to security, Fire and Law Enforcement.

The store is full of comforts and conveniences designed to make your night safer and more comfortable and protect /carry your gear.

The loop you should get is a leather belt loop (preferably with a snap, I never use it but its nice to have) with a teflon flashlight loop. They are fairly cheap.


----------



## KiwiMark (Sep 29, 2009)

Databyter said:


> Don't buy a holster, buy a loop.
> 
> The loop you should get is a leather belt loop (preferably with a snap, I never use it but its nice to have) with a teflon flashlight loop. They are fairly cheap.



I have 2 of these and they are good. Sometimes you need both hands free and you just slide the torch into the loop and viola - your hands are now free.

Last time I went camping I had a Zebralight clipped to a pocket and a Maglite in the belt loop. For close range & hands free stuff the Zebralight did a great job, but to throw some light further away I just grabbed the Maglite from the belt loop and had all the throw I needed. Sorting out a simple & efficient setup would be even more important for someone working nights as a guard or cop.


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 30, 2009)

you might want to take a look at this or this as a carry option for your magcharger.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2009)

No offense hyperloop, but anything other than a nylon/leather "Mag ring" is second best in terms of flexibility, comfort of wear, durability & most importantly compatibility with existing duty gear :thumbsup:


----------



## Databyter (Oct 1, 2009)

What he said. Keep it simple and this is the absolute best.

http://www.action-lights.com/product-114217/Basketweave-Holder---D-Cell.html

http://www.action-lights.com/assets/files/products/114217/5748.jpg

This is leather and teflon and will last years.

Get basket weave or not, get mag namebrand or not. But the proven ones look exactly like this.

Edit not promoting the website just found it on a google search. If it's against the rules just please delete the links.

Heres another on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000056BMW/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No offense hyperloop, but anything other than a nylon/leather "Mag ring" is second best in terms of flexibility, comfort of wear, durability & most importantly compatibility with existing duty gear :thumbsup:



none taken whatsoever sir lovecpf cos everyone here is (for the most part) polite and things are always discussed openly and without animosity. As i am not in law enforcement or in security, i will bow to the experience and wisdom of others who are in the field.


----------

